# Review of "Merit and Moses", a critique of Klinean covenant recasting



## mvdm (Mar 27, 2015)

The review spells out why the book "Moses and Merit" is a compelling critique of the Klinean recast of covenant theology. The reviewer also offers his own scriptural arguments against it.

Critiquing the Klinean Doctrine of Republication: A review article - Reformation21


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm not sure I can agree that Kline's version of merit is a conflation of pactum merit and strict merit. Kline's version is not as perspicuous as this. In my own reading of Kline, I tend to see him as saying that the merit is covenantal, and therefore true merit (as opposed to false). I would agree that Kline was reacting to Shepherd on this point. Shepherdites and the FV guys always deny that pactum merit is even a category we can use. But that does not necessarily mean that he was conflating the two.

I don't think Kline preferred to think in terms of strict merit. I know I am in the minority on this particular point, but I don't see the conflation. Now, I haven't read the book, so maybe they flesh out that assertion more thoroughly.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 27, 2015)

The booklet does contend that Kline's version of Merit is not Covenant Merit. Check it out when you have time.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 27, 2015)

I loved the blog linked to here. I agree with his assesment concerning the need to come to these conclusions as we wrestle with the scriptures. I came to a clearer understanding of Covenant Theology by comparing scripture and the Confessions because of discussions on the PB about 4 years ago. Boy has time flown by. I fought becoming Reformed in my Theology also. I declared I would always be a Reformed Baptist and would never change. LOL.

Well, I did become a Presbyterian after looking at things through the eyes of the scriptures and our Confessional Heritages. If anyone is interested you can read about why my interest in the matter of the Mosaic Covenant came to a peak. https://rpcnacovenanter.wordpress.c...nced-republication-and-mosaic-covenant-study/

The blog article above in the OP was a very good critique of the booklet in my estimation. It was one of the best I have seen.


----------

